# Are you a bike purist



## oskisan (Oct 2, 2012)

I was just wondering how many bike purists are out there... I love original bikes (when I can find them... especially original paint) but when puttting together some of the other bikes (krates, mantas, airflows, elgins, etc), I am not so much a purist and like to get the thing together before I am off to another project.

Dont get me wrong.. I like to try and get most things right (I wont slap S2's on a hiawatha or anyhthing like that), but I dont have to get a tool saddle for my flowcycle, or a lobdell horizontal spring seat for my airflow, or original seat shocks for my krates, etc. I find it fun deciding where I draw the line, but original paint is almost one of my highest priorities. All the other parts will eventually come by some time or another...

How about you guys..

Ken


----------



## spoker (Oct 2, 2012)

*purists?*

 i got out of the car hobby because i got tired of the purist mentality,with as many differant parts suppliers for bicycle mfgs,can there REALLY be any totally bicycles? i really hope the bicycle deal doesnt go the way of the car hobby,common sence should tell you what you need on your bike


----------



## Wcben (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess I'm somewhat lucky in restoring my Racycle, with these bikes, it's documented in their catalogs from the time that pretty much all of the "better" items available at the time were options, therefore to me, period correct is the primary concern for example, I've been keeping my eyes open for a nice set of wood rims, found one set but they were post 1926 whereas the bike is 1905.... I just couldn't deal with that although newer rubber would be ok with me.


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 2, 2012)

*Are you a bike purist?*

Hey spoker - just like the car hobby as in many hobbies - you got "purist" here - and all the parts and paint have to be "period exact" - no reproduction parts - down to the inner tube valve stem cover. They'll pay top dollar for an original part they need to complete the "perfect restoration." to me there's nothing wrong with that. Myself, i can live with a reproduction part on my bike - but if i can find the exact original i'll replace it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I am, which quickly translates into more $$$


----------



## spoker (Oct 2, 2012)

*purist*

i have a choice,if i want old junk or nice repo stuff,ill take nice every time,as far as going by the catalogs,they only show you how it was gonna be,not nessarily how they actually came out,case in point,ballooner jags came with 2 differant seats,which one is correct?


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 2, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Unfortunately I am, which quickly translates into more $$$




That's more $$$$ I spend on my bike being a purist, I didn't realize how expensive it is to be a purist!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 2, 2012)

My focus is 28" pre-1933.  I am a purist except in the area of rims & tires where I favor 700c in order to safely ride them.  I agree with everyone else, this translates into $$$$ spent.  I only use reproduction items for grips & pedal rubber or other items that can't be obtained to use as a "placeholder" until they can be found.


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 2, 2012)

For me, the nicer the original paint, the more of a purist I am.  But even then I'm not 100% about it.  With minty bikes I generally try and keep them as original and period as possible.  For bikes that are neat but show some wear or came to me with non-stock parts, then I have no problem dropping some modern parts (Nexus 7 coaster hubs) or repop parts (pedals usually) on them.  
I'm not terribly concerned about stock tires, so most of my Schwinn Middleweights are running the Kenda whitewalls, and my Heavyweights are mostly running Grand Tycoons or repop Typhoon Cords.  And I'd rather run nicer pedals than not, so most of my Middleweights have been upgraded with vintage large cap bow pedals.
My Orange Krate is stock with the exception of modern tires (lighter and air up higher which improves the ride) plus I replaced the pogo springs with lengths of hard rubber tubing.  And the seat is a repop.  Oh well.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

..........  <..>
             ----


----------



## shawn57187 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't want to be a purist, but I'm a detailed oriented type A personality so any inaccuracies will start to bother me after awhile. I've since conceded to my perfectionism. I'd rather have fewer "correct" bikes than have a stable full of frankenbikes or ratrods.  

Besides, hunting for all the correct parts is a big part of the thrill!   The only problem with being a purist is that after the bike is completed, sometimes I will be too nervous to actually ride it! Especially since finding all those correct parts can be very expensive.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you have to use "Period correct" air in your tires as a purist?

I know that's pushing it a bit far, but what about grease, spokes, nipples, bearings, paint, etc.

I would imagine the most fanatical purist find original bikes, and do very little to them which is fine, but if you're restoring a Pre TOC - 20s bicycle, I want to see your frame enameling oven!!! 

I would say I'm more interested in the history and seeing the cool accessories more than I am in owning all of them for myself. As for any of my bikes, They must be rideable, or it kind of defeats the purpose, so non-original parts suffice until better useable correct parts can be sourced.

Lately, I've been doing a lot of reading about old processes and how bicycle were built in the old days from old texts available on the internet archive. 

I DO like that purists exist. They keep people in check and help new folks to the hobby realize that keeping things original is a GOOD THING!

Sure there are purists who are knobs...but then again...there are non-purists who are too.


----------



## MBP (Dec 20, 2012)

spoker said:


> i got out of the car hobby because i got tired of the purist mentality,with as many differant parts suppliers for bicycle mfgs,can there REALLY be any totally bicycles? i really hope the bicycle deal doesnt go the way of the car hobby,common sence should tell you what you need on your bike




Totally know what you are talking about here!   My brother-in-law saved an old corvette from the scrap heap.  Literally brought it home in boxes.  He spent years rebuilding it from the ground up.    He took it to a car show and received a TON of compliments on how awesome it looked and how beautiful the paint was.     Sadly, the only thing he focuses on - to this day - is the one tactless auto-purist that loudly proclaimed, _"Now this is just a piece of junk! I wouldn't give this a second glance.  These colors aren't even stock!"_  Then, looked over at my brother in law and asked, _"Oh, is this your car?    Sorry.  I didn't mean it the way it sounded."_   Then walked off.


----------



## then8j (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this a good example of a schwinn dx? I prefer that pure form of this bike...





Pee wee bike by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Rat Pilot (Dec 20, 2012)

I am both. I have several old bikes that I can't bring myself to touch at all. I have others that totally original, but are so rough that all I have done is put newer wheelsets to create a rat rod look. I have some old non-desireable frames that I am planning on building some frankenbikes, boardtracker, and other creations out of. I guess I just love old bikes in any flavor, as long as the frame isn't highly altered. I don't for stretching, extreme raking, etc. on these old balloon tires bikes. The beauty of these different frames stand by themselves, IMO.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 21, 2012)

PURIST.....unless the cost exceeds the value to replace certain parts.


----------

